

Windows 7 vs Android for Hello World - rlmw
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/ramaprasanna/archive/2010/12/24/quick-comparison-of-windows-phone-7-development-and-android-development.aspx
Of course if you're not using windows the equation changes immediately!  Also I noted how much xaml was required for the WinMo7 Hello World.  Seems like they've pretty much given it to you already in a template.  Shame there's no real analysis of the long term costs of development including app-store deployment costs, acceptance rates, etc.
======
TomOfTTB
It is an insanely sloppy article but the point is a valid one. Microsoft has
spent all kinds of money making Development on WP7 easy and that's after they
spent all kinds of money making Silverlight easy. WP7 development is very
easy.

But my counter point would be "So What?!?" Hello World in DOS is easier than
writing it in OS X. But people don't develop for DOS because no one uses it
anymore.

In the same way it isn't ease of use that's keeping people from developing for
WP7.

------
mainguy
He missed a few steps:

    
    
      Install parallels on MAC or Linux machine
      Install Windows 7 on Parallels
    

There, now we can compare.

------
Someone
Unfair comparison: Android steps include downloading Eclipse, Windows 7 steps
do not include downloading Visual Studio. AFAIK, Visual Studio is not a
standard install on Windows.

~~~
byoung2
Also, shouldn't there be a mention of the price of Visual Studio? It might be
easier to download Eclipse than buy Visual Studio

~~~
gte910h
Visual studio is free: <http://www.microsoft.com/express/Phone/>

~~~
byoung2
Thanks for pointing that out (Express versions are free). You wouldn't know it
from looking at that page, since the word "free" doesn't appear anywhere on
it! They do mention it in passing on the next page, though.

------
rlmw
I submitted the link because I thought it was interesting what Microsoft
employees push as being platform advantages. I fundamentally agree with the
above comments about the nature of the article - but that's precisely what
makes it worth reading.

------
mhd
How representative of a developers daily work! Now let's see Windows 7 vs
Commodore 64 for Hello World…

------
DjDarkman
Which one will be easier to maintain?

